# egg share after pregnancy



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone knows how long after having the boys we have to wait to have more tx??we are already thinking of having tx but was wondering how long after.obviously it wont be too soon but we dont want it to be yrs after also.any ideas for those who have had babies and then onto more tx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry hunny I don't know ..hopefully someone will come along soon who knows more ..might be worth a phone call to your particular clinic as it may vary between clinics 

Cat x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hayley i suppose its when you feel ready hun. Im doing a donation and freya will be 9 months. Then when i do my ES she will be 12 months. I dont want to have my babies to close together because im enjoying spending time withe freya.

xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I agree, its more to do with when you feel ready.  I started trying again when ds was about 18 months, but that was more to do with the fact I needed an op first.  I found going for scans etc quite hard work with a older baby though (especially the journey as I always had to take him too).  You must be taking to motherhood well though to thinking of more already    good on you xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hayley you nutter    (hope you had a great xmas with the boys!!!)

Dee at the Lister told me to call them to arrange a consultation when I stop breastfeeding.

I'll be calling them soon   

Bear in mind if you got the ball rolling now you'd be looking at a few months before commencing tx

xxx


----------



## Ellesse (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Hayley,

Congratulations on your boys -- and what coincidence on the name! I was an ES at the Lister too. Used to skulk about on the board here in the early days, and often followed your stories.

I'm starting to think about tx again -- we're thinking of starting on Seb's first birthday - spoke to the Lister to see if there was any news on my recipient, and asked about top age limit. I'd have to get treatment done before I'm 36 next Jan, hence our tight timeframe. Just thinking of going back to sleepless nights, however....

I also had to have an emergency C-section. Anyone have any ideas on how this affects issues like timings and implantation?


----------

